# Goodwood festival of Speed - Anybody else going?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

For those of you who aren't going or can't make it to Burghley, are any of you planning on going to goodwood on the sunday?

A few of us are making the trip, so it would be good to meet up with others(thats if you are going). 

Cheers

P.S. before i get flamed, this *ISN'T* a tout, its just a genuine query.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I'm going, dunno which day yet tho.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I've just found out that the new Baby Lambo Gallardo, a Ferrari Enzo and also Bentley's Le Man's winning car are going to be there!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

I'll be there on the Sunday - not sure if it will be in the TT though as there are a load of us going... 

N


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> I'll be there on the Sunday - not sure if it will be in the TT though as there are a load of us going...
> 
> N


Nic

Keep an eye out for 3 silver TT's( 2 roadsters and a coupe) all modded in differrent ways, then come over 'n say hello.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> I've just found out that the new Baby Lambo Gallardo, a Ferrari Enzo and also Bentley's Le Man's winning car are going to be there!! Â


Also Walter Rohrl driving the new Porsche Carrera GT, according to Autocar. It's the 10th anniversary of the event and (again, according to Autocar) likely to be some serious attempt at cracking the hillclimb record set by Nick Heidfeld in a McLaren F1 car back in 1999 (the last time I was there).

I do wish Burghley wasn't the same day - I haven't missed an annual TT event yet.... Â Â :-/


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Is anyone going on the Friday ?

I applied for the Times free tickets only I mixed up my Holiday dates, so I will be away. Â ( I have the memory of one of thouse little yellowish fish type Â thingies )

Anyone want the tickets. ? Â Â Â

Gone.

Let me know. Â Ian.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I think TTotal may be going - he had a Goodwood sticker on his windscreen IIRC - special Press Pass of some sort ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

> Nic
> 
> Keep an eye out for 3 silver TT's( 2 roadsters and a coupe) all modded in differrent ways, then come over 'n say hello.


Will do! 

N


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Nic
> 
> Keep an eye out for 3 silver TT's( 2 roadsters and a coupe) all modded in differrent ways, then come over 'n say hello. Â


Don't count on it - you'll be parked a fair way away from the grounds. If anyone's planning to meet up, they should swap mobiles or meet at a certain time/place.

BTW, I guess I'm one of the silver roadsters modded in a different way 

Whichever committee decided on holding the TT annual event on the same weekend at GFoS should do their homework better for next year!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will def be there one day , will look out for you lot ! 

Always get a press invite ! 8)


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there on Friday.


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

I'll be there Friday !

May have a couple of spare tickets for the Friday - free ones from the times.

Mike


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Mike me old mate, did you say you might have some spare tickets for Friday? ;D ;D

Didn't realise the closing date and phoned up 24hrs toooo late


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Just read in Auto Express in the 'spypics' section that FORD are shipping over 2 genuine GT40's, an old one and the new one!!!


----------

